# The DAS28 in RA and Fibro patients



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure mailing list:


> quote:The DAS28 in rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia patientsThe DAS28 in rheumatoid arthritis and fibromyalgia patients.Rheumatology (Oxford). 2004 Jul 13 Leeb BF, Andel I, Sautner J, Nothnagl T, Rintelen B.HUMANIS Klinikum Lower Austria, Lower Austrian Center for Rheumatology,Stockerau, Austria.PMID: 15252215OBJECTIVE: To compare the DAS28 (Disease Activity Score including a28-joint count) values of rheumatoid arthritis (RA) and fibromyalgia (FM)patients, and to establish whether high pain levels and impaired moodinfluence DAS28 values.METHODS: DAS28 values were calculated in 62 consecutive patients with RAand in 26 patients suffering from FM. Values for DAS28 scores as well asfor the single items of the patient cohorts were compared using Student'st-tests. To evaluate the item weighting and internal consistency of thetotal score factor analysis was performed and Cronbach's alpha calculated.RESULTS: RA patients showed a mean DAS28 score of 4.23 (+/-1.2; range0.77-7.46) and in FM patients the mean DAS28 came to 4.04 (+/-1.13; range1.19-6.28). DAS28 values of RA and FM patients were not significantlydifferent statistically. Comparing the single components of the score,however, highly significant differences (P<0.0005) occurred between RA andFM patients. Cronbach's alpha for the DAS28 in RA patients amounted to0.7329, indicating high internal consistency, whereas in FM patients it was0.4832.CONCLUSION: The DAS28, as expected, proved to be inappropriate to expressdisease activity in FM patients. DAS28 values for expressing diseaseactivity in RA patients may be flawed by coexisting FM and should thereforebe regarded with caution as high pain levels more than impaired mood maylead to higher total scores.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Are they saying that because of the pain involved with the Fibro, it is hard to tell whether a person has Fibro or if it is RA?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

That's what I understood out of it. Any of our members with both RA and Fibro have any extra light to shed on the DAS28 evaluation scale?


----------

